# Gaggia baby water from group when dispensing hot water



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

I don't have instruction manual for the Gaggia Baby so I'm taking a guess on how to dispense hot water from the wand... I first turn the knob clockwise and then press the brew button to activate the pump.

I get hot water coming out from the steam wand but I also get water dripping down from the group head... is this normal? If not what can be wrong?

Edit:

Managed to find user manual online for this machine and to dispense hot water need to activate brew and steam switches...


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Please delete post... managed to find user manual online for this machine and to dispense hot water need to activate brew and steam switches...


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Please don't delete post. This has solved my concern with the same issue! Thanks Stevenh!


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Glad I could help someone


----------

